# Xam Nho - chubby lazy cat



## tio (Dec 18, 2003)

*"Let me lay here just a minute, please, please..." *


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

haha.. that's a fine looking cat you got there. :wink:


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Awww what a cute chubby baby!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a sweet expression on your cat's face!! It's nice to have you here at the Cat Forum!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Awww, what a cutie!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I love fat cats! Your cat looks so cute just lying around, hehe :wink:


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I love those chunky cheeks !


----------



## tio (Dec 18, 2003)

*Xam Nho: TIO, I saw a strange spider on the ceiling.*


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

why the chain? Do you walk him on a leash?


----------



## tio (Dec 18, 2003)

How can I answer you, Bean...  I took this pic when I just came back from work, haven't unbound the chain. You may think that it's merciless but... I must put Xam Nho in a chain (it's small but still a chain) some hours a day or I'll lose her. My house is in the street with many cruel motorists and there are some greedy persons hanging around. I lost 2 adult cats and 1 kitten, I don't want the next is Xam Nho. So I commissioned a small chain for her  I hook her collar to chain when I'm not at home or when I can't keep an eye on her.


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

He can get outside with windows and door closed?

It would make sense I guess, if it was long enough and he doesn't mind it (which it seems he doesn't).


----------



## tio (Dec 18, 2003)

Bean said:


> He can get outside with windows and door closed?


Oh Bean, the architecture of Vietnam is far different from Canada. We live in private houses with courtyards, not in apartment block. The house is designed very open, close to the environment outside. You hardly shield all the holes in your house.

Hehe, Bean, why don't you realize that Xam Nho is a girl?
:wink:


----------



## tio (Dec 18, 2003)

Xam Nho without chain


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

I thought it had to be something with house design, but not having visited Asia I had no idea. I would very much like to visit - the culture and scenery I find amazing. Especially the limestone pillar-like rock formations in China.

And I think I just called her a him because she reminds me of Moby and Moby is a boy.


----------



## tio (Dec 18, 2003)

I think this pic looks slightly like your avatar. Merry Christmas, Bean.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

The expression on Moby and Xam Nho's faces is very similar.

Tio, that's so upsetting! I have a friend in England whose cat has been taken repeatedly by a elderly man who lives on her street. He sits outside and bribes them with food. She has other cats, but she loves this one so much she took his name for her online name. I'm so upset I was tempted to call the Leicester police long distance and tell them what I think, but she says they ignore problems concerning cats! It's infuriating. They're helpful if your dog has been lost or stolen, but don't seem to care about cats!  

p.s. I am a dog lover also. I just want equal treatment for both animals! 
I keep hearing that legislation is being considered to acknowledge the fact that pets are not just property, but I don't see any action yet.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Is the last picture the same cat? The other ones have a darker spot near the head.... anyways I think that both are cute if they are different cats.. 

They look so alike, Moby and Xam Nho look like they would make a great couple! :)


----------



## tio (Dec 18, 2003)

tio said:


> I think this pic looks slightly like your avatar. Merry Christmas, Bean.


This is Phot, my friend's cat. He is so funny and cowardly. My friend registered here with the nickname Peppo, but she hasn't posted anything yet.


----------

